# Dianabol experiences



## l3i0hazard (Mar 8, 2006)

So, I've tried a few different brands now and am currently taking the 10mg Thai Anabol's. Previously to those I was using some 5mg Naposims. 

I'm wondering if the Thais are fakes because I've taken up to six of the 10mg Thais and felt nothing. That would be like taking 12 of the Naposims - except with the Naposims if I took 10mg I would feel like a monster. The most I could ever take with the Naposims was 4 tabs or 20mg. My BP shot up so high that it was uncomfortable to lift and I had massive aggression. Nothing happens with the Anabols though...I took the Naposims for 5 weeks and then took a break and then restarted again with the Anabols.

So my question is what effects do you guys feel when you take dbol? For me with the Naposims it was insane. Super aggressive/angry, high BP, and increased heart rate. I get none of that with Anabols...what is the deal?


----------



## mandarb11 (Mar 8, 2006)

How long was your break off of them for? Could be your receptors are saturated. D-bol should always elicite high water gain, massive strength and size gains, high blood pressure. I felt more aggressive on it, but nothing insane. Can you post a picture of these?


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 9, 2006)

well Obviously stick with the Naps if they work that much better for "you".
The Pinks are good and Both should be equal if there both real and being taken in the same doses... some will say One is better But I just dont see how it could be if its the same hormone and the same doses... everyone has the favortes though.

I tell ya Ive tried nearly every D-bol out there splittling them every way possable etc. The Thais,Russians,Metana,Naps,Qv, Blue hearts, Numerous Ugl`s... Honestly what Ive had the best results with is the 25 mg Injectable
Dbol. In the old days Id use the Reforvit-B... Then I found I like the denkall
better because it didnt give the yellow sweats and Have all the vitamins in it the Ref did... Now days there are many good Brands Out there that have 
injectable D-bol.


----------



## l3i0hazard (Mar 9, 2006)

I should probably just take some Naps again and see if they affect me the same way. I'm just used to feeling _something_ when I take dbol especially when it's at 60mg. I'm also not bloated at all but I'm taking 12.5mg of Aromasin ED which I didn't do when I first started the naps at the beginning of my cycle.


----------



## mandarb11 (Mar 9, 2006)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Honestly what Ive had the best results with is the 25 mg Injectable
> Dbol. In the old days Id use the Reforvit-B... Then I found I like the denkall
> better because it didnt give the yellow sweats and Have all the vitamins in it the Ref did... Now days there are many good Brands Out there that have
> injectable D-bol.



I always wanted to try the injectible form but it is expensive isn't it? How much were you taking a week and what was the dosing schedule for it? Any info will help, as I would like to try it one cycle!


----------



## Big A (Mar 9, 2006)

What you described with the naps is what you should feel when you are on d-bol.
Apart from the agression - that's pacebo - you think because you are on steroids, you can act agressive, because that's what you read in the media that supposedly steroids do.

There are SOME steroids that enhance aggression, but d-bol is not one of them. Most steroids, increase good mood (this has been proven scientifically).


----------



## l3i0hazard (Mar 9, 2006)

I totally disagree about the aggression thing when it came to me taking dbol. I've never been pissed off or angry while juicing except for when I was on the naps - just 2 5mg tabs was all it took. It was weird because I didn't beleive in the roid rage myth either and really I wasn't ever physically violent or yell at my girlfriend but the effects were unmistakable and only lasted for a few hours.


----------



## powermad (Mar 9, 2006)

I did thai pinks a few years ago.  I seemed to be more hyper and outgoing, happier and generally more expressive of my feelings.  I definately felt better.  Although it did NOT make me angrier, it DID make me more prone to ACT on my anger.

Fast forward to this year.  I used BritishDragon Methanabol for 3 weeks at 50mg per day.  By the 3rd day, the 'fearless' feeling was back and I felt great.  I had since studied the dopaminergic effects of methandienone (dbol) and the sides I experienced fit this to a "T".  

I like the way dbol makes me feel.  I feel like e god on it.


----------



## Cryptasm (Mar 9, 2006)

I can't speak for Dbol, never used it.  but I do get more agressive when i'm on but not bad..Its like if yer an ashole and you takek gear it can make you more of an asshole, but if yer not an asshole you wont turn into one..

But heres a short story for ya: the otherday I called the service guy at my GMC dealer, asked an question and he wasn't much help, so I busted on him a little in jest..Anyway he ggets all cocky and hangs up om me..just so happens the place is less than a mile from my office, so i get in my car race over there blast in the door and call him a punk and tear him a new asshole for hangin up on me..and told the service manger off too..was it rage no agressive yes..but i dont put up with shit from people..an I will call em on it, on or off thats me..


----------



## l3i0hazard (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah I know the feeling...I am totally able to keep it in check though. On test/tren/eq I feel totally happy and fine - no aggression. But this time when I was taking this particular brand of dbol I had tons of aggressive scenarios/fantasies running through my head. I would just be driving down the road and be thinking of certain situations and how I would handle them in my head. Most all of them ended in a bad way and I was glad I didn't actually have it happen it real life but when I wasn't on the dbol I wouldn't have those kinds of fantasies running through my mind.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 9, 2006)

mandarb11 said:
			
		

> I always wanted to try the injectible form but it is expensive isn't it? How much were you taking a week and what was the dosing schedule for it? Any info will help, as I would like to try it one cycle!




Mandarb11,
Naw its pretty reasonable... If you make it yourself it will cost a little of nothing...Theres also some Good Ugl`s that have it pretty reasonable.
Mg-per-mg Its probably a bit higher then the tabs if you get name brand
such as Denkall or British Dragon.
I think I use to give 18$ for 10ml bottles of the Denkall and 45$ for 50Ml bottles of the reforvit-b.

As far As doses what Works good for me is 50mg appx 1 hr before training.
If you try it out please do let us know your opinion on it Vs Oral d-bol


----------



## Big A (Mar 9, 2006)

Cryptasm said:
			
		

> But heres a short story for ya: the otherday I called the service guy at my GMC dealer, asked an question and he wasn't much help, so I busted on him a little in jest..Anyway he ggets all cocky and hangs up om me..just so happens the place is less than a mile from my office, so i get in my car race over there blast in the door and call him a punk and tear him a new asshole for hangin up on me..and told the service manger off too..was it rage no agressive yes..but i dont put up with shit from people..an I will call em on it, on or off thats me..



That's just 'cause you are high principled. I am the same - the guy hanging up on you is extreme disrespect. You did the right thing. That's not steroid rage.


----------



## Big A (Mar 9, 2006)

l3i0hazard said:
			
		

> Yeah I know the feeling...I am totally able to keep it in check though. On test/tren/eq I feel totally happy and fine - no aggression. But this time when I was taking this particular brand of dbol I had tons of aggressive scenarios/fantasies running through my head. I would just be driving down the road and be thinking of certain situations and how I would handle them in my head. Most all of them ended in a bad way and I was glad I didn't actually have it happen it real life but when I wasn't on the dbol I wouldn't have those kinds of fantasies running through my mind.



That's not rage. You are just more confident and you are more assertive, as such you fantasise about how you would handle certain situations. If they finish aggresively, it's because maybe that is the only way you can finish them because of the way the other person would understand them. It's not a reflection on you, it's a reflection on the situation.

On www.professionalmuscle.com I have three qualified phsychologists, who happen to be bodybuilders too, that you can ask them anything you want in the Counselling forum, and they can explain all this to you.


----------



## v dub (Mar 10, 2006)

Big A said:
			
		

> On www.professionalmuscle.com I have three qualified phsychologists, who happen to be bodybuilders too, that you can ask them anything you want in the Counselling forum, and they can explain all this to you.



I impressed Big A!


----------



## IVAN (Mar 10, 2006)

*Yep*

And I minored in pych... 

Anyhow Dbol makes me feel great, other than the pimples. The bacne.. Ugg! Now there are two kinds of steroids that make me aggressive -- fluoxymesterone (haloteston) and test..especially test suspension.. I can tell because I get this 'flush' very rapidy ESPECIALLY when I am driving and in a hurry -- my ears turn red (like a hot flash) ...


----------



## IVAN (Mar 10, 2006)

*Raj*

OOOHH man I remember the 'yellow sweats' from the reforvit -- and I used to inject it DAILY.. and it BURNED like a bitch but I was Y-O-K-E-D!!!

My fav dbols:
#1: blue hearts
#2: thai pinkies
#3: naps
#4: reforvit -- BUT it would be near the top if it wasn't for having to inject ED or eat it in a gel cap etc..just not convenient...


----------



## heavy (Mar 11, 2006)

Big A said:
			
		

> On www.professionalmuscle.com I have three qualified phsychologists, who happen to be bodybuilders too, that you can ask them anything you want in the Counselling forum, and they can explain all this to you.



Wow. Thats quite ingenious. Psychology is an interesting field to me, and I enjoy psychoanalyzing situations...a counselling forum for Bodybuilders is a very positive idea to have come up with.


----------



## l3i0hazard (Mar 11, 2006)

Big A said:
			
		

> That's not rage. You are just more confident and you are more assertive, as such you fantasise about how you would handle certain situations. If they finish aggresively, it's because maybe that is the only way you can finish them because of the way the other person would understand them. It's not a reflection on you, it's a reflection on the situation.
> 
> On www.professionalmuscle.com I have three qualified phsychologists, who happen to be bodybuilders too, that you can ask them anything you want in the Counselling forum, and they can explain all this to you.



Yeah, that's a good way to put it - I've definitely been way more assertive as of late. Although I've never been physically violent which to me would qualify as rage.


----------



## schneiderc2004 (Mar 17, 2006)

Last time I used D-bol by BD only got a little bloated, and yeah, could feel my BP a little higher...that's it.


----------

